# hello I am Rebecca



## rebeccaodell (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi I am Rebecca and for years my favorte fish have always been the bettra and when I found a sight that was all bettras I went though the roof, I couldn't belive it. well let me tell you about my battra I have three all males all differt kinds Flare is my oldest he is a plain fancy tail, then there is my baby Gold he my angel tail and then we have blue my daughter bully and yes he is a bully, a few months ago we desided to get 10 gallon tanks for each and fish buddy's :roll::-?at the time I thought it was a great Idia, but sadly to say it didn't work the way we plan becouse the fish we got were deised and I lost all but the Bully and one cat fish, but no fears though It might take me some time but I well get over the lost of my little friends and start getting more


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Rebecca and welcome to the forum do you have any photos of your bettas we would love to see them!


----------



## rebeccaodell (Feb 11, 2013)

yes I do and I am going to upload them to my computer later today,


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Rebecca :wave:

Welcome to the forum. You'll find everything you need here about taking care of your bettas.


----------



## rebeccaodell (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks guy and I have learn alot about my battras here


----------

